# General > Recommendations >  upholstering?

## Kathy@watten

Can anyone reccomend an upholsterer?...locally, looking to have faux leather reupholstery done for the seating pads in my horse lorry, they are removable and easy to transport to somewhere local to get done and I have the material to do it...just lack the time and skill! Have spoken to Attic upholstery but wondered who else there was in the county who could do the job!

----------


## upolian

Whats the problem with it?is it well and truly beyond repair?the reason i ask is i 'feed' and 'spray' leather,depends how far it is gone though! Take a look on google for leather 'feeding' not sure how bad it is but i cant recommend somebody to upholster it,sorry.

----------


## mrlennie

My mum used to do upholstering, she hasn't got the tools to do it now all i know about it is that it's expensive and time consuming. :Frown:

----------


## Kathy@watten

The reason for reupholstering my interior seating is I fancy a revamp as I can't afford to change my horsebox this year I thought i could spend a bitty and do a makeover...nothing wrong with it as it is but fancy making the living area a bit special! At the moment the living seating is velvety stuff and I fancy blue leather and chrome....

----------


## upolian

> The reason for reupholstering my interior seating is I fancy a revamp as I can't afford to change my horsebox this year I thought i could spend a bitty and do a makeover...nothing wrong with it as it is but fancy making the living area a bit special! At the moment the living seating is velvety stuff and I fancy blue leather and chrome....


In that case im off no use to you!

I know a very good lad in brora who could sort you out,possibly to far away im not sure,if your interested pm me  :Smile:

----------


## Allsorts

Kathy you should give Fuzzypeg a shout she does lovely work and does upholstry and soft furnishings and has been doing stuff like that for years.  She did some great stuff for my mum who was thrilled with it.

----------


## Scunner

Phillip Mould Upholstery
Lybster 


check out his email address in the business index.   He recovered two stools for me after being let down by someone in Thurso

----------


## Jenni

Try attic upholstery in Thurso. They did some chairs at work and made an excellent job. Owner is Mr Chisholm, 01847 895396.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> Phillip Mould Upholstery
> Lybster 
> 
> 
> check out his email address in the business index. He recovered two stools for me after being let down by someone in Thurso


He recovered two stools for me after being let down by someone in Thurso

Does he work for Dino Rod? ::  ::

----------


## buggyracer

> Try attic upholstery in Thurso. They did some chairs at work and made an excellent job. Owner is Mr Chisholm, 01847 895396.


 
agreed, his work is very good!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Mrs Sweetie

Another vote here for Philip Mould.  He has just re-upholstered 6 dining chairs for me and made an excellent job.  Really delighted with the quality of his work.

----------


## joe

Try Derek Lamb from Lybster  nothing is too much bother for him and makes excellent job tel.no 01593721843

----------

